# [portage] talloc s'autobloque lors d'une mise à jour ...

## noobux

Salut à tous, comme j'avais envie de passer à la branche ~amd64 j'ai lancer un emerge world avec le nouveau keyword et de très nombreux packages sont à installer, seulement emerge block sur un certain package talloc, qui prétend être bloqué par ... lui même :/, Voici ce que ça donne :

```

[blocks B     ] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5 [2.0.1-r1] USE="python%*" 

<sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5 ("<sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5" is blocking sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-libs/talloc-2.0.5, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-libs/talloc required by (media-libs/mesa-7.10.2-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Dans la doc sur portage ils disent que pour résoudre un conflit comme celui là il faut supprimer le package temporairement (mais tallocs fait partie de python !).

Voilà je ne sais pas comment résoudre ça, surtout que ce problème se trouve sur le bugtracker et n'a pas de solution à part : "portage aurait du résoudre ça tout seul !".

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Une solution pour résoudre ce problème semble etre

```
emerge -C sys-libs/talloc && emerge -1 sys-libs/talloc
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6640087.html#6640087

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6654885.html#6654885

----------

## noobux

Ok merci mais trop tard je viens de passer à l'acte avant de voir ta réponse   :Laughing:   ! J'ai lancer l'émerge world après avoir masqué le package ... Quand ça sera fini j'essaierais (425 packages à installer) j'espère que ça va pas trop buguer :p (j'ai aussi fait un --keep-going.

----------

